# Why ARE seniors worth saving?



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

Just today, I heard more criticism about saving older dogs. We've all heard the argument, that younger dogs are dying while older dogs take up valuable space, money, and time.

It's not an uncommon notion in our society in terms of using precious resources on young lives, but in this economy, even more so, it seems. I try to be as much of a realist as my heart can handle, so understand that point of view too, but it just doesn't work in my own life.

I feel that I am designed for very specific agendas in life and I'm sticking (perhaps selfishly) to my comfort zone. I'm a cancer nurse and it only makes sense that I focus on dogs who are at the end of their life. And so I can even take it a step further and assume that saving older dogs might be more about me than about them.

So I am left wondering today. How do others respond to someone who says, 'that dog has already had his/her life. We need to focus our efforts on the younger ones so we can save many MORE.' And how do you explain to people that this very old dog is going to make a great companion?

I'd love to hear opinions from both sides.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I too am a sucker for seniors. I have pulled and fostered a lot of dogs that I brought here thinking "hospice" but who actually went on to get adopted by wonderful people and are leading wonderful lives. I don't know what it is about them - the ones who have had horrible lives I feel like I have to save because they have suffered so much I want them to have a little slice of the good life before they go, and the ones that were well cared for but end up surrendered for some reason (like the death of their equally geriatric owner) kill me too, because they're so scared and confused and I can't stand for them to die like that.









I think the whole larger issue of how best to use limited resources to save animals is a tricky one. You can argue that seniors typically cost more to vet and that they've had their lives so you should focus on helping healthy young dogs but you could also turn that around and argue that older dogs turn over in homes more quickly allowing more adoptions so overall you can place more dogs. I think the reality is that it's always going to be a balancing act and each rescue group (and within the group - each volunteer) has to find their own "right" way to do rescue. 

I know a lot of groups who don't treat parvo or heartworms because at several hundred dollars a dog they feel like they can save more lives by spending that money in other ways. On the other hand, you've got groups who drop huge amounts of money on a single dog because they feel fully committed to each dog in their care. I don't suppose there really is a "right" way, just differences. I tend towards the spectrum of liking to help seniors and I definitely believe in addressing treatable conditions for the dogs in our programs so we always treat heartworms and parvo. 

My general feeling is that there is quality and there is quantity, and you've got to find a balance you can live with and that will keep you going - not to mention that sometimes the "choice" isn't a real one anyway. A lot of the money that gets spent on special needs dogs is raised specifically for those dogs because something about them speaks to the donor, so that money may not exist for other uses. Similarly, if seniors are the dogs that motivate you to get involved and foster, then your foster home might or might not exist for younger dogs. 

If a group chronically euthanizes dogs in foster care because they have expensive but treatable medical problems you can easily find yourself losing your foster homes as they get their hearts broken too often. You also need to make sure that foster homes get dogs that mesh well with them and that they find rewarding to work with or they aren't going to keep doing it. It's all kind of complicated and never as black and white as people want to make it.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

When a foster is open to seniors, it may be because they can handle a "settled" dog, where they would not be able to take on another younger more enrgetic dog. In such case, they are not taking another dogs opportunity. (just one example of many)


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

Good feedback guys.

I know that among many relatives I'm probably known as the crazy dog lady, but I think I really drove the point home last year when I had an out of state relative stop by. Millie was end stage by then, and sleeping in her crib. He walked into my basement, and it wasn't so much what I saw as what I felt. NOTHING. He was speechless. His wife tried feverishly to cover up his shock. Gave new meaning to the phrase, 'taking care of a sick family member.' 

Anyway, there's an older dog trembling behind a fence in a shelter. You feel her desperation. So you say to her, 'Out of all the dogs here, convince me, why should I save YOU?'


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

I think that people who ask this may be the same kind who say, when your dog dies and you grieve "it's just a dog, get another." 

A life is a life. All are of value. A rescued senior feels as much relief and gratitude and comfort as a young dog.

have you heard of the starfish parable?? It can be modified to fit this scenario.....if you haven't, here it is:

A man is walking along a long beach. All along the beach, starfish ahve been washed ashore and are now drying out and dying. THey can not get back in to the water. There are thousands of them.

A little girl is walking along, picking up starfish, one by one, and throwing them back in to the water, so they can live. She is tireless, but there is no way she can get to even a fraction of them.

The man says to her 'why even bother, there are so many, and you can save so few, what does it matter??"

The little girl picks up a starfish, tosses him gently in the water and says to the man "it matters to that one...."

Rescue a senior dog....and it matters to the dog.

Geez, I hope that people who hold this opinion are not caring for any elderly relatives.........

EVERY dog's life has value. The end.

Sorry--I'm a bit opinionated.

Jennifer


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

treating elders/seniors (no matter what species), with respect and value is what every civilized society should strive for, imho. allocation of resources (for rescue...old -vs- young, one -vs- many), whew, now that's a thorny one. i tend to agree with hannah, it's all a balance. and many ways to look at different scenarios. it's just important to do good things, and be glad when others do good things, and not make judgements about who or what they choose to do good things for.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

As many of you know, I too love the seniors. Truth be told I don't foster puppies, because one, my work schedule will not allow it and two, as much as this may surprise some people, I am not a puppy person. Don't get me wrong I love puppies, but I can't stand the razor sharp toenails and the alligator teeth that chew on anything and everything in site including me.

As far as the argument, that younger dogs are dying while older dogs take up valuable space, money, and time. I don't think this is completely accurate. I do agree that in general more people want younger dogs instead of seniors and therefore you could argue that more dogs can be saved in the same amount of time. But as mentioned above, not all foster homes can or want to foster puppies so that rescue may be able to save more older dogs then puppies. In my experience seniors don't always cost more. I may have just been lucky so far, but most of the seniors I have fostered have been pretty healthy and some have already been spayed or neutered (one less thing I have to pay for). Yes, older dogs in the south have a higher chance of being HW positive, but you usually don't have to deal with parvo and distempter with older dogs. The cost of treating one puppy with parvo could easily pay for several HW treatments. Plus the health issues associated with senior dogs are not contagious.

I do get many phone calls and emails from people wanting to only adopt puppies. I will often ask them why they want a puppy and would they consider an older dog. Some people are dead set on getting a puppy and that is fine. Often I find that when I explain to people that I have fosters that are 2 an older that are already through the puppy chewing stage, are house broken, crate trained and know basic commands they usually reconsider only wanting a puppy. Infact, many realize just how much work a pupply can be and decided that they would rather have an older dog.

The biggest myth I run across is that many people think that an older dog will not bond to a new family. After I finish laughing at this comment, I explain that of all the dogs I have had and fostered the one that has bonded to me the most is my WGSD that I currently own. He was an owner surrender at the age of 6.5.


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

Anyway, there's an older dog trembling behind a fence in a shelter. You feel her desperation. So you say to her, *'Out of all the dogs here, convince me, why should I save YOU?' *

(Working on Millie's book, the shelter chapter, have captions but thought I'd see if I could come up with some better ones if anyone can think of any).


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

Jennifer, I love the Starfish story. I'm glad you posted it, very appropriate here.


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

Amy, same thing here. I have a rescue sign on my car. Many people have pulled me over to ask if 'you guys have any puppies'.

And same thing about the myth about bonding in terms of older dogs. In fact, I'd like to bop the person who came up with the idea that you can't teach an old dog new tricks!

Yes, Kat and Pup, agree balance is the key...to everything and everywhere you look, it's required.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I can't think of any reasons that seniors AREN'T worth saving! They're the best!


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

> Quote:'Out of all the dogs here, convince me, why should I save YOU?'


Perhaps, it should be "how could I NOT save you?"

The last greatest kindness we can do for our seniors is to be there with them at the end. To comfort them, to help them keep their dignity, to offer what may be their first chance for a soft bed indoors. To love them even through illness and infirmity. To hold them when they breathe their last breath.

They offer us everything and they don't always get what they should in return.

My dogs are 5 and 7. When these wonderful dogs are gone, I intend to have 1 or 2 rescued seniors at at time. I will be a senior with them and we will live together and cry for each other as our days get shorter.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I wasn't quite looking at this way but Amy is right. Upon further relfection, we may not get as much interest in our seniors as in our puppies but the interest we get is usually quality interest - a serious inquiry from a good home. And once placed, our seniors stay put. Don't think I've ever had a senior returned but have had more than one dog placed as a puppy boomerang as a young adult. So seniors are easier from an administrative standpoint as well as being far less work around the house. I have in many cases taken a senior, especially a small breed senior, and squeezed them in when I was not planning to pull a dog at all and definitely would not have had the time or energy for another young energetic dog.


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

Bonnie, I like it. 

Now what about the other way around, in terms of what the old dog can do for YOU?

In the dog's own words, how does she sell herself from behind a fence in a gloomy shelter? She's trying to make a quick first impression...




"Please adopt me because...."


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I want to help







but I'm not sure what you're asking. I have never mentally asked a dog to sell themselves because I don't know... I just don't look at it that way. Every one of them deserves a chance, I'm already convinced! It more comes down to which one I think I can fit in here and of course we all have our personal preferences - certain colors, coat types, breed mixes, dogs that remind us of pets we used to have, etc. that are going to resonate with us. I recently pulled a dog who was both deaf and blind and completely nonresponsive, so she wasn't selling much, but I did it because she was a small black Spaniel mix like the dog I grew up with and something in me just couldn't leave her behind. Plus, I knew she was a hospice case and wouldn't be much trouble or at all demanding. Often (maybe usually) the dog that I fall for isn't trying to sell themselves at all - it's the one hiding in the back of the kennel or trying to bite me, because those just happen to be the ones that sucker me. 

Now that's me and why I pull who I pull - in terms of how I turn around and sell the rest of the dogs left behind - that's another story. If I'm doing shelter pics for Petfinder, I will work to get that perfect picture or use just a certain turn of phrase in a write up because I have gradually learned what "sells" the dog to someone else. But I don't think that's what you're asking about.


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: pupresqI want to help
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for confusion, Hannah. I'm multitasking, working on the book about Millie with all her photos. I'm in wind down mode. My hardest chapter is the shelter chapter. I want Millie to 'sell' the average reader on seniors, and although I have captions for her shelter photos, I'm not satisfied with them. The rest of the book/photos are looking good, but I don't want to 'lose' them at the shelter.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

These were just a few that I could think of off the top of my head. Donna, you are much better at the righting thing than I am, but maybe these will help.

Choose Me: I will not chew on your shoes or piddle on the rug like the puppy in the next kennel.

Choose Me: I may be old, but I can learn new tricks. I may even be able to teach you a few.

Choose Me: I will spend the rest of my life (regardless of how long or short it is) proving to you that it was the best decision you ever made.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Senior dogs can do so much for so many. They make the best therapy dogs around. They are kind, caring, gentle, and loving. They give you warmth to your heart and stay by your side. A pup goes out on it's own to explore, but a senior is there to give you comfort and thank you for the favor of saving their life. They are loyal, and always understanding. Just look in their eyes. 

Donna don't know if that helps at all, but that is my honest view on my senior.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Ah! Okay. I think I get it better now. I see why you want the captions to be things the dogs are saying and I guess you could put all the reasons we think they're great in their mouths (e.g. they're typically already housebroken, they don't chew, they sleep through the night, they know how to love etc). I guess my stumbling block was in thinking of them selling themselves in reality because when I'm actually at the shelter, all the dogs are scared or confused etc, and they're all facing probable death, so it's less like being at a job interview and more like walking through Auschwitz. 

But there are lots of GREAT reasons that people should consider adopting a senior. Glad the book is going well!


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

What do wise old grandmothers do?

-I can tell you bedtime stories.

-I can comfort you when you are sick.

-I can keep your children in line.

See, my mind is mush...maybe it's just time to sleep on it...


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: jazy's mom
> 
> 
> Choose Me: ...learn new tricks. I may even be able to teach you a few.


Yeah, something along these lines might work. What do wise old grandmothers teach us?


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Tri-shepherdThey make the best therapy dogs around....A pup goes out on it's own to explore, but a senior is there to give you comfort and thank you.. They are loyal, and always understanding.
> 
> Just look in their eyes.
> 
> ...that is my honest view on my senior.


OK, therapy from an old soul....stays closeby...and when you look into an old dog's eyes, what do you see?


----------



## pjindy00 (Feb 19, 2007)

I love the seniors, and when it comes to any living creature, I believe the old are just as valuable as the young.

As for ideas on how a dog could sell itself: 

"A lot of love and loyalty comes with this much age"

"Quiet nights by the fire, long leisurely walks, and an understanding soul are just some of the things I can bring into your home"


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

> Quote:you are much better at the righting (writing) thing than I am


I just reread my post and I think I too need to go to bed, because my brain is mush.


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

This was a poem I read for the first time in nursing school back in the 80's. It made a huge impact on me, and I often recite it to myself when I'm caring for an elderly person. I often look at my rescued seniors and wonder what type of treasured memories they, too, have stored inside.

Crabby Old Woman

What do you see nurses,
What do you see?
What are you thinking,
When you look at me?
Do you see~
A crabby old woman,
not very wise
uncertain of habit,
with far away eyes.

A person who dribbles her food,
and makes no reply
when you say in a loud voice,
"I do wish you'd try"

A woman who doesn't seem to notice
the things that you do,
and forever is losing
a stocking or shoe.

A person, maybe resisting at times,
lets you do as you will,
with my bathing and feeding,
and handing me my pills.

Is that what you're thinking?
Is that what you see?

Then open your eyes nurses,
cause you're not looking at me.

I'll tell you who I am,
as I sit here so still,
as I rise at your bidding,
as I eat at your will.

I'm a child of ten
With a mother and father
and brothers and sisters,
who love one another.

A young girl of sixteen,
with wings on her feet,
dreaming that soon now
a lover she'll meet.

A bride soon at twenty,
the heart gives a leap,
remembering the vows
that I promised to keep.

At twenty-five now
I have young of my own,
who need me to build
a secure, happy home.

A young woman of thirty,
my young now grow fast,
bound to each other,
with ties that should last.

At forty, the young ones are grown
and soon will be gone.
But my man stays beside me,
so I don't feel so alone.

At fifty once more,
babies play round my knee.
Again we know children,
my loved one and me.

Dark days are upon me,
my husband is dead,
I look at the future,
and I shudder with dread.

For my young ones are all busy,
rearing young of their own,
and I think of the years
and the love I have known.

I'm an old woman now,
and nature is cruel.
Nature makes old age
look like such a fool.

The body is crumbled,
grace and vigor depart.
There is now a stone
where I once had a heart.

But inside this old carcass,
a young girl still dwells.
And now and again
my battered heart swells.

I remember the joys,
I remember the pain,
and I'm loving and living
life all over again.

I think of the years,
all too few, and gone to fast,
and I accept the stark fact
that nothing can last.

So open your eyes, nurses,
open them and see,
look a little closer, nurses...
Please~~see the real ME.


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: jazy's mom
> 
> 
> > Quote:you are much better at the righting (writing) thing than I am
> ...










I totally missed that!


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Wisdom most of all. Knowledge. Gentle souls that know love and hurt and understand mood swings and the ups and downs of life and will stick by you in both of those times. They will understand your mood and sense your joys and your pain. When you look in a seniors eyes they express all emotions and understand that you feel the same emotions they do. Seniors seem to want to help you through your times, and listen to your problems. The look in their eyes tells you they care and understand.


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Shepdog
> "A lot of love and loyalty comes with this much age"


I like the idea of loyalty. But how do we get people past the fear of abandonment, and severe heartache, because they associate old dogs with impending death, and doom and gloom, as many here can attest to, that's not always the case. I've answered some of that in Millie's book, but just hitting the tip of the iceberg. 

Feeling terrified of having your heart broken is the number one reason I've heard along the way as to why someone is not open to adopting, or fostering, a senior.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Owning a dog or any pet adds years to your life and reduces stress. By adopting a senior dog you are reducing their stress and adding years to their life. They have a will to live when they are loved and will live many years when well cared for. They are past the puppy illnesses. No matter how long the time you have with any dog it is NEVER enough time. It is the quality of the time that you do spend. A senior dog gives you more quality time and more emotional time. Do not dread the loss or when it will come because it always comes. Think of the days relaxing and the heart and emotion a senior puts into them.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

When Trooper (my first rescued dog) got old, really old, she taught me to slow down and enjoy our walks and time together. We would go on T.W.s (Trooper Walks!) and sometimes they would just be as far as the end of our short street, and other times we would go much longer and further. But the idea of the TW is that they were done at HER pace, and she got to choose where we walked. If she wanted to smell a fire hydrant for ten minutes, or other other favorite, a rosh bush, I would never make her rush or move along. We did things at HER pace. She taught me patience. 

I am all for anything that will help promote the seniors. I am another member of the grey face fan club. 

We have fostered several "hospice dogs" and the last one came from this board, almost four years ago. No one told JD that he was supposed to kick the bucket a couple of years ago. Since he can't walk very far these days, we take him places where we know people will pet him because that is very important to him. 

Best wishes with your book. What a marvelous project.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Dogs older than 7-8yo would not even be offered for adoption (iykwim) at the RSPCA I was at. Many of the dogs however would be "euths on paperwork" but secreted out to select carers. Save-a-dog schemes abound everywhere.

As far as "why seniors are worth saving" - at the very least they have lived a life giving and it is about time they received; they meet the requirement of those that cannot handle a puppy; they provide companionship and require less excercise ..... I don't want to keep trying to sell a senior - their beauty sells themselves to any worthwhile person.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MatsiRed
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Tri-shepherdThey make the best therapy dogs around....A pup goes out on it's own to explore, but a senior is there to give you comfort and thank you.. They are loyal, and always understanding.
> ...


In those often cloudy eyes I see the wisdom, devotion and unconditional love, much like an old grandmother gives us, that senior dogs so willingly share for whatever time they have left. There is no dearer friend than a old dog.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: pupresq but the interest we get is usually quality interest - a serious inquiry from a good home. And once placed, our seniors stay put. Don't think I've ever had a senior returned but have had more than one dog placed as a puppy boomerang as a young adult.


Absolutely! This has been my experience with placing seniors. It might take a little longer to place a dog in their golden years, but once they get placed they stay put.
Roughly half of the fosters that I have had and placed over the last two years have been older than 9 years. I have placed almost all of them with working adults who really, really wanted a dog but didn't have the time or experience to raise a puppy. Seniors are perfect in that kind of home. What you see is what you get. There are no surprises with the seniors, and that is why (I believe) they tend to stick so well in their new homes. 
I find everything is easier with the old dogs. I would prefer to foster only seniors.
Sheilah


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

"choose me, i still have love to give".

"choose me, i have more love to give".

"choose me, i still have more love to give".


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Donna,

you have had more then enough comments about why as a rescue we place the older dogs. 

I took my second foster, a senior, and adopted her because I figured she would be difficult to place. Paris was an easy dog to care for, which allowed me to foster more rescues. If the health problems begin, we will deal with them, but she has a forever home.

In my neck of the woods, Wisconsin, the pups go immediately. When I decide to foster a pup, either someone beats me out or we get so many applications in the dog is placed immediately. 

I understand things are different in other parts of the US, because almost all of our dogs come from other states.

Finally, the responses to your questions are great, and clearly explain why we take seniors in.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Donna,

you have had more then enough comments about why as a rescue we place the older dogs. 

I took my second foster, a senior, and adopted her because I figured she would be difficult to place. Paris was an easy dog to care for, which allowed me to foster more rescues. If the health problems begin, we will deal with them, but she has a forever home.

In my neck of the woods, Wisconsin, the pups go immediately. When I decide to foster a pup, either someone beats me out or we get so many applications in the dog is placed immediately. 

I understand things are different in other parts of the US, because almost all of our dogs come from other states.

Finally, the responses to your questions are great, and clearly explain why we take seniors in.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Timber - I think you may have misunderstood the reason for these posts. Donna, of all people, knows the worth of seniors. She is just asking for help with some captions for a book she is writing in honor of Millie for the seniors.









Ok, Donna - a couple more captions.

- I can teach you how to meet life's unfairness with dignity.

- I can help you learn that there are far sadder and more difficult things to do than dying surrounded with love. These few months or years will leave you with wonderful memories forever.

- Look into my eyes - I have much to share with you.

- I ask for so little and I offer so much. How could you miss out on what I have to give?


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

Everybody, thank-you for your help. This thread was incredibly helpful. Just having feedback and being able to bounce ideas around set me in a different and better direction with the shelter chapter. I read the comments repeatedly, and then had a brainstorm a little while ago. I'm on my way now.

I know I'm in good company in terms of how wonderful the seniors are. Hopefully, Millie can help spread the word.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

I have been off the board for a bit, and wont be on often for awhile more... but how ironic that I check in today and see this thread. Since I have been gone, I have lost one of my senior fosters. It was truly a difficult, heartbreaking experience and it has taken me awhile to come to terms with it in its entirety. He was was not treated kindly in his previous life, he was not taken care of before us. I felt alot of anger and sadness at this, and how he had to live. But over time, I know that I gave him probably more in the months he was with us than he ever had. I was angry that I couldnt have more time with him to give him more of our love- but I hope that in the months of love he had with us, it erased some of the years of sadness he had before. He taught me alot- it seems the seniors always have lessons for us to learn as well. In your question, 'Out of all the dogs here, convince me, why should I save YOU" - the first thing that came to my mind was, the dog thinking "out of all the people here, why should I save YOU". I feel that seniors save us just as much, if not sometimes more, than we do them. I learned more than ever from my foster, (even though I thought I knew before, but didnt get the depth of it until him) how much the smallest, simplest act of kindness means to someone, or somedog. Something that may seem so customary to us may be the world to another. And about the hearts ability to persevere and go on even when its breaking into a thousand peices. My other senior foster Sophie, did not leave my side hardly at all the whole time I was on bedrest. She is glued to me whereever I go- and now that I have to walk around a bit slower than before, she walks slow with me. She stays by my side, almost like "I know you need someone to catch you if you fall foster mom, and I am here to catch you- just like you did me when I had no one else." Seniors have an ability to look into your eyes and communicate years of wisdom to you in a single look. What some people may look at as being their last years and think of it with sadness, I look at them as the best years of their life, and eagerly await learning the lessons they have to teach me. 
I hope this all made sense, and apologize if it seems I am rambling at bit. I'm a bit tired still, but had to comment on this post. Thank you for sharing your thoughts Donna, and big hugs to Sherman.


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

Danni, I'm very VERY sorry for your loss. We love them hard and grieve them just as hard when they go. 

The way you turned the question around, 'Out of all the dogs here, convince me, why should I save YOU?' is EXACTLY where I'm coming from with the shelter chapter. Not what we can do for the dog, but what the dog can do for US. I realize at first that sounds like a selfish perspective, but when the average (non-rescue) person goes to a shelter to adopt a dog, they are often searching for a dog that can fullfill their own personal needs, so I set out to describe all the wonderful qualities of our seniors. I think you (and many others here) hit the nail on the head when you describe everything your seniors have given back to you.

As Hannah said, choosing a dog in a shelter is less about an interview and more like walking through auschwitz. My goal was to try and make our seniors stand out, reinforced by that statement. 

Sherman gives many hugs back, btw, and I hope to get back over to that section once book is completed.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

My senior took her first agility course at age 15. She wasn't the fastest dog in class. But she was the most accurate. Unlike many of the younger dogs, she wasn't afraid (or even hesitant) of any of the equipment, but followed my directions and went where I directed her. Everyone in class adored her and she always received the loudest cheers when we ran the course. 

We both had a blast. It's seven months later and she is ill, but we ran some obstacles today, and we had still are having fun! 

Why adopt a senior? For the same reason we adopt any other dog. For companionship, activities, fun, and adventure. Seniors, in general, just aren't as goofy as younger dogs, so they're more relaxing to enjoy.


----------



## MaineLady (Jun 18, 2002)

As the intake coordinator for GSRNE, I deal with making decisions on which dogs we help. I believe that rescues should model the behavior we want to see in the public. I want to show people that they should value their senior dogs now that they are old, as much as they did when the dog was young. Each stage brings its own joys and rewards, and a good dog owner cares for their dog until the end of life.

Therefore, I try to bring in a variety of dogs..some young and healthy, some that need to have expensive vet work, some mature dogs, and we always have at least one if not more seniors in foster care, too.

We're fortunate in that we seem to have enough people that love the seniors to adopt them without them being forever in foster care. I think...no I know, Donna's stories of her seniors have made a huge impact on how our potential adopters view seniors. For that I'll be forever grateful.

Chris


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Seniors are way cool. My first was a therapy dog. My goal is to someday adopt a HEALTHY senior!


----------



## SpeedBump (Dec 29, 2008)

What age qualifies as a senior?


----------

